# ASUS X570 TUF - XMP-Profil aktivieren



## DKK007 (9. September 2019)

Wo aktiviert man im UEFI des ASUS X570 TUF das XMP-Profil?

Ich bin jetzt schon einmal durch, kann aber die Option nicht finden.


----------



## Torben456 (9. September 2019)

Ich meine ASUS bietet kein XMP sondern nur DOCP.


----------



## DKK007 (9. September 2019)

Und wo findet man das?


----------



## Torben456 (9. September 2019)

Sollte unterm dem Reiter AI Tweaker stehen, wo genau weiß ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. September 2019)

Alternativ mit F7 (?) auf das "einfache" BIOS schalten. Da sollte es mit einem Blick zu finden sein...ich muss beim B350-F Gaming nämlich auch immer suchen ^^


----------



## DKK007 (9. September 2019)

OK. Hab es gefunden.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch AMD-V.


----------



## DKK007 (10. September 2019)

Das heißt anscheined SVM bei ASUS.


----------



## B00ya (11. September 2019)

Bei sowas wünscht man sich ne DIN wo alle Mobo/Bios Spezis mal einen ver*ackten Begriff benutzen, es ist auch unglaublich schwer sowas zu googlen. Wie heisst/wo finde ich RAM Start Voltage bei Gigabyte x570 oder wo findet man bestimmte Parameter (VDDG VDDP ... glaub einer von den beiden heisst anders bei Gigabyte ... spiel ich nun auf gut Glück daran rum? Explodiert danach der Rechner?)


----------



## DKK007 (12. September 2019)

Frage mich auch, warum ASUS da nichts einfach beim Standard geblieben ist. Bei den Intelsystemen heißt das im Bios auch einfach XMP bzw. Virtualisation / vt-x.


----------



## TonyBee85 (4. November 2019)

Schon mal interessant zu lesen wo man xmp Einstellung findet, kann mir jemand sagen ob tuf x570 RAMs mit 3200 MHz einstellen kann oder was das höchste wäre?


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2019)

Hängt von deinem RAM ab. 
Meiner ist direkt mit 3200 spezifiziert. Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18 (BLS2C16G4D32AESB/BLS2K16G4D32AESB) ab €' '144,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TonyBee85 (5. November 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hängt von deinem RAM ab.
> Meiner ist direkt mit 3200 spezifiziert. Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18 (BLS2C16G4D32AESB/BLS2K16G4D32AESB) ab €'*'144,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Mein RAM wäre: HyperX HX432C16PB3AK2/16 Predator Arbeitsspeicher, DDR4, 16GB (Kit 4x 8GB), 3200MHz, CL16, DIMM XMP - RGB


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2019)

Dann sollte der auch laufen. 
Wie die Einstellung heißt, siehst du weiter vorn.

Allerdings würde ich zu 2x16 GiB raten, wenn du den noch nicht gekauft hast.


----------



## TonyBee85 (5. November 2019)

Die RAMs hab ich schon gekauft, meinst du das Quad Channel nicht laufen wird?


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2019)

QuadCannel geht nicht. Die Boards haben nur DualChannel.


----------



## Bilcebub (22. Januar 2021)

Ich möchte einfach mal Danke sagen! Wollte schon bei Asus anrufen oder mein Mainboard zurück senden. Ich habe einen Ryzen 5800x und ein Asus b550 e Gaming Mainboard mit Corsair Vengence 3000Mhz 2x 16 GB Ram. Habe meinen Arbeitsspeicher auf 3000Mhz gestellt da er immer nur mit  ich 21...Mhz erkannt wurde. Das hat dazu geführt, dass immer ein Knacken und Knistern im Headset zu hören war. Bei meinem alten Asrock extreme 370Z musste man den Ram unter XMP Profil einstellen. Bei Asus war es die Einstellung DOCP und dort wurde er mir auch direkt als 3000Mhz angezeigt und nun kein knistern mehr! Vielen Dank an die Erfahrenen hier, die immer wieder bereit sind zu helfen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Frage mich auch, warum ASUS da nichts einfach beim Standard geblieben ist. Bei den Intelsystemen heißt das im Bios auch einfach XMP bzw. Virtualisation / vt-x.


Glaube das XMP kommt von Intel und dann kann AMD die selbe Funktion wahrscheinlich aus Urheberrechtlichen Gründen nicht genauso bezeichnen. Bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher und meine mal was dazu gelesen zu haben.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2021)

Muss jetzt auch langsam mal ein Bios-Update machen nachdem die letzten 1,5 Jahre nun Fehler behoben wurden und mit  AMD SAM auch neue Funktionen da sind.
Im Computerbase-Forum hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen gelesen, dass man sich die Einstellungen beim X570 TUF notieren sollte, weil die da vollständig zurückgesetzt werden beim Bios-Update.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2021)

Bei einem Bios Update wird die Werkseinstellung gesetzt und alle eigenen Profile sind dann weg.

Mit Asrock habe ich mir immer Screenshots dazu erstellt und mit meinem Asus kann ich meine Profile auf Stick speichern und nach dem Update vom Stick laden und neu abspeichern. Mit Asrock konnte ich zwar auch meine Profile abspeichern, aber das neue Bios hat dann die alten Speicherungen nie angenommen. Mit Asus funktioniert es aber und so klappt es mit dem Speichern sehr gut.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Januar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch AMD-V.


https://www.asus.com/de/support/FAQ/1038245/


----------



## DKK007 (31. Januar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei einem Bios Update wird die Werkseinstellung gesetzt und alle eigenen Profile sind dann weg.



Gibt es eigentlich was bezüglich der Reihenfolge von Bios-Update und Update des Chipsatz-Treibers zu beachten um da keine schwerwiegenden Inkompatibilitäten zu bekommen, wo das System nicht mehr läuft?


----------



## Tippe-81 (31. Januar 2021)

Moin, ja es gibt eine Reihenfolge, ZU ERST neuesten AMD Treiber installieren und erst danach UEFI flashen.


----------

